# Baby Ultrasound Picture



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats and I hope and pray this baby is healthy. I know it will get plenty of love.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! =D


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! You should look into getting a 3D 4D ultrasound done later down the track. My mum is a sonographer and specialises in 3D/4D baby ultrasound, she's got her own business just doing that!
3D and 4D Baby Ultrasound Studio
Don't know if there's anything like that around your area but might be worth a look, she's had some fantastic feedback from the mum's!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I will be getting a 3D ultrasound! Probably when I'm closer to 30 weeks, I'm only 14 weeks along now.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Man, that's like... So kinda cool, but still SOOO kinda creepy.
Seriously... that thing is moving around INSIDE of you... 
Aw, I can't help but get the shivers... LOL

Uberly good picture though!
And I see no peepee!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Tiff!!
That's so exciting that you're expecting your 2nd baby!!
I wish for a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Steffannie you are too funny! It's pretty cool. Yeah the picture turned out pretty clear considering how early the ultrasound was. And we didn't find out what it is yet, 4-6 weeks until we find out.

Thanks Darylann, we excited! It had better be a healthy pregnancy...lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Steffannie you are too funny! It's pretty cool. Yeah the picture turned out pretty clear considering how early the ultrasound was. And we didn't find out what it is yet, 4-6 weeks until we find out.


Yeah, I know. No motherly instinct in me. 
Does George want to know this time?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope he doesn't want to know, but I do! LOL Guess I will have to keep another secert! He is convined it is a boy, and he thought GR was a girl.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Aw yay, Congrats!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!! Hope you are feeling OK, and you have a wonderfull pregnancy. Do you have an OB or a midwife?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

So cute!! Congrats! I remember how awesome it was to be pregnant!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Well, if he thought that, then he should know/be used to be wrong. 

Where's my bathroom pic?! lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the congrats! I feel great now all the morning sickness is over with!  

We are using my family doctor, us small town hicks!  LOL 

I e-mailed it to you Steff!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

That is too sweet - a new little one - AW!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS you guys!!!!!!! Wishing you all happiness!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Very cool! I can't wait until I'm further along to see pics that clearly! very exciting! I still find it hard to believe I'm pregnant LOL I dont think it will hit me until my belly gets big and I feel it moving! Thankfully I haven't had any morning sickness yet some nautiousness here and there but no throwing up! Glad to hear your's is all done with! i think i would be miserable if i had to deal with that  When is your due date?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Luv2Trail!! 

CR how far along are you? As of right now my due date is April 11th, but I'm going to guess it will be closer to the 24th, not sure why though. Morning sickness is a terrible thing, I had it so bad with my first one. I was sick up until the day I had him...lol


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Luv2Trail!!
> 
> CR how far along are you? As of right now my due date is April 11th, but I'm going to guess it will be closer to the 24th, not sure why though. Morning sickness is a terrible thing, I had it so bad with my first one. I was sick up until the day I had him...lol


OH man I'm so glad I haven't had morning sickness like that! I have herad of other women having it through the whole pregnancy! I think if tht was my case this would be my first and last child LOL I hate throwing up that is the wrose thing for me! Well I took a home pregnancy test on Sept 19 and it was positive went to the doctor last week but they couldn't give me an exact due date at that time because I coudln't remember the dates of my last period in August and they couldn't hear the heart beat so the doc figured i was very early still but I go next week for our first ultra sound and should know by then I know i'm no longer than 6 or 7 weeks right now. 

April is agreat month I think for babies  you dont ahve to carry it through the hot summer hehe! I think my due date will be in May or June sometimes so hopefully I wont have to deal with that either!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yay congrats! I can't wait to have babies


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CR that's awesome, you are just a little over a month behind me!  I hope it's a good pregnancy, are you going to find out what you are having? May or June is a good time. I had my first little guy at the end of July and it was soo hot. I thougth I was going to pass out daily because of the heat! I was more than thrilled when he finally came out! LOL It was 33 Degrees C when I had him! And because of the sickness he was almost my one and only baby. It took my hubby three years to finally convince me that I actually wanted another one, he really wanted another one I was dead set against it! 

Karly, why not have one!? Join the club!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah that would mean that the hubby would have to make a little more so that i could stay home AND i would have to stop riding  or get broke horses lol no more training young ones when prego

but i want one sooner then later ... God has a perfect time for us!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww little lady/fella has already his or her shape .

Congrats on a new baby so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I missed this thread somehow! Congrats again! Hmmm... I'm going to say it's a girl. Just a feeling. 
I wish you a happy, healthy, easy pregnancy - of course you know my number if you need anything.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> CR that's awesome, you are just a little over a month behind me!  I hope it's a good pregnancy, are you going to find out what you are having? May or June is a good time. I had my first little guy at the end of July and it was soo hot. I thougth I was going to pass out daily because of the heat! I was more than thrilled when he finally came out! LOL It was 33 Degrees C when I had him! And because of the sickness he was almost my one and only baby. It took my hubby three years to finally convince me that I actually wanted another one, he really wanted another one I was dead set against it!
> 
> Karly, why not have one!? Join the club!


Thanks I hope so too! I keep watching all those baby shows on TLC and to be honest am quite scared of hte whole labor thing! i mean these ladies are in soo much pain! i dont know if i cna handle that LOL Well I'm glad you decided to have another one! I'm sure you will have so much fun with two! but I can understand how it took some time to realize another child was right!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats and hope everything goes well


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

CR, dont let all those shows on TLC scare you!
There are some great documentaries and other shows out there and they show a complete different side to it.

Wait until you have your ultrasound and hear the HB, it makes it so real.. and of course all the movements too!

Tiff, since this pregnancy is starting out different than GR, do you think its a girl??


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep Tamma already formed! It's pretty exciting!  

Thanks Bubblegum and RWF!

Allie I will hold you to that, if I don't have a babysitter and I go into labour you better drive fast  

CR, it's really not as bad as they make it out to be, of course I'm a wimp and has a...oh my I can't remember the name....a spinal block? Not the right name but it will do, I'm sure you get my drift! 

Darylann, yep I think it's a girl, but we will see.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

OMFG! TIFF THATS AMAZING!  I'm so happy for ya!

Team Pink! hehehe :]


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks  We are pretty happy. I would rather a boy I think, but I have a feeling it's a girl. I think I would rather a boy because we have a very boyish lifestyle and I think a girly girl would have a hard time fitting in..lol


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I think I would rather a boy because we have a very boyish lifestyle and I think a girly girl would have a hard time fitting in..lol


If it's a girl,
perhaps you can grow her a bit tomboyish :wink:.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

congratz! and i just wanted to share, my birthday is april 11 as well! lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tamma if it is a girl she will have to be a bit of a tomboy, otherwise she won't do very well with our red neck style life. LOL  

Cutter, that's pretty cool!


----------

